# Grooming a goldendoodle questions.



## Doodlemom (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi, all. I'm going to start grooming my 8 mo old goldendoodle. She gets very car sick and have decided not to dose her to go to the groomers, since she will need done so often. She is wavy, but not tightly curled. No shedding at all. I have purchased the Andis 22360 AGC Super 2-Sp clippers, and large comb attachments. The clippers come with a #10 blade, but we like her left longer not shaved down. I know how important a clean and tangle-free coat is before clipping, so can anyone recommend what shampoo and conditioner to use. Also, what is the best dryer I can get away with, without spending a lot of money. All of your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

If you want to keep her longer. you will need a 30 blade for under the clip on combs. and 30 for paw pads. 10 is for sanitary areas, and inside ears IMO.

I have a double K dryer for home use. and my work also uses double Ks as well. they work great. But are around 200 give or take.

For shampoos I use at home tropiclean. its pretty harshfree, smells great and can be found prtty easy (for me atleast).

Id deffiently get a good slicker brush and grey hound comb as well.

You should have a good set of scissors (id say a 8inch straight and 8 inch curved, plus a pair of thinners)


----------



## Doodlemom (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow! Thanks. I should have mentioned I got the curved scissors and have a slicker brush that I've been using. I don't know what a greyhound comb is yet, but I'll be on the search for it and the double k dryer. Why the #30 blade? I thought the combs would work with the 10. Is the 10 not safe to use around paw pads? Not that I'm questioniong your expertise! I really appreciate your answer, just trying to wrap my head around all this grooming stuff. I've gotten a promotional dvd by jodi murphy on getting started and see she has one for the goldendoodle. Any thoughts on that? Is the double k considered a HV? I saw how well a HV worked in the dvd to straighten out the coat and think that would be great if I can learn the technique. I will be on the hunt for the tropiclean also. Do you pre-dilute the shampoo before using on your dog? The conditioner?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Doodlemom said:


> Wow! Thanks. I should have mentioned I got the curved scissors and have a slicker brush that I've been using. I don't know what a greyhound comb is yet, but I'll be on the search for it and the double k dryer. Why the #30 blade? I thought the combs would work with the 10. Is the 10 not safe to use around paw pads? Not that I'm questioniong your expertise! I really appreciate your answer, just trying to wrap my head around all this grooming stuff. I've gotten a promotional dvd by jodi murphy on getting started and see she has one for the goldendoodle. Any thoughts on that? Is the double k considered a HV? I saw how well a HV worked in the dvd to straighten out the coat and think that would be great if I can learn the technique. I will be on the hunt for the tropiclean also. Do you pre-dilute the shampoo before using on your dog? The conditioner?


Double K makes a few different dryers, and K9II are my HV of choice, though I also like my Double K ChallengeAir too. Jodi Murphy has great DVDs so that is a great choice. You can use a 10 blade under your attachments, but it looks much nicer when using a 30, and it will go thru the coat better. You can use a 10 on pads, but its easy to nick them and you wont be able to get the pads nice and neat cause it just leaves too much hair in there for my liking. I use a 40 on pads. Always always always dilute shampoo. Thats how it was meant to be used, and more suds doesnt mean cleaner. Its a waste of product to not dilute too.


----------



## Doodlemom (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Graco22! I will send for the Jodi Murphy dvd on goldendoodles. I'm going to stop by the local big box pet store and see if I can get the #30 and/or 40 blade, also. Dilute the shampoo, got it!! I'm guessing that's a yes on the conditioner as well? What is your, or anyone's thoughts on the Metro Air Force dryers? Is the double k alot better choice? I want to be able to straighten the fur with the air as much as possible before clipping, like I saw in Jodi's dvd. Again, my doodle's fur isn't too curly, just wavy. Is the ChallengAir 2000AD XL Dryer 2 Spd the one I should look at? As far as the Greyhound comb, I'm concerned that it will not go thru her coat, they look very fine, or am I wrong?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Doodlemom said:


> Thanks Graco22! I will send for the Jodi Murphy dvd on goldendoodles. I'm going to stop by the local big box pet store and see if I can get the #30 and/or 40 blade, also. Dilute the shampoo, got it!! I'm guessing that's a yes on the conditioner as well? What is your, or anyone's thoughts on the Metro Air Force dryers? Is the double k alot better choice? I want to be able to straighten the fur with the air as much as possible before clipping, like I saw in Jodi's dvd. Again, my doodle's fur isn't too curly, just wavy. Is the ChallengAir 2000AD XL Dryer 2 Spd the one I should look at? As far as the Greyhound comb, I'm concerned that it will not go thru her coat, they look very fine, or am I wrong?


Yes, dilute the conditioner too if it calls for it on the label. Most can be diluted down and still work properly. Rinsing will be easier as well. The Metros are decent dryers too, but your air volume and nozzles are what makes them forceful. To straighten the coat, technique is key, and power. Always finish with fluff drying for the straightest coat and best finish. If you cannot get a greyhound comb with medium and coarse teeth thru a coat, you have matts. Use a slicker brush to line brush to the skin, then comb. When ready to clip, the comb will glide thru the coat, all the way to the skin.


----------

